# Ellerman Wilson Line



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Can you help.
I have been trying to track down photo`s of the following EWL ships, but to no avail. I have been on numerous sites, but no luck. Anyone with photo`s of the following please. ANGELO, VOLO, & any of the `S` class ships (SALERNO, SALMO, SANGRO, SILVIO & SORRENTO)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

What do you want help on, could I guess it might be to do with EW line, if so what.?

edit.
glad to see you have now added a second paragraph


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

is this your Volo?

for more of Volo and many of those you list try photoship.co.uk.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Freebee

There is an excelent book where you can find all the info you need, you can probably order it through your local library.

Wilson Line (The history and fleet of Thos. Wilson, Sons & Co and Ellerman's Wilson Line Ltd)

Author: John Harrower

Publishers: The World Ship Society 

ISBN No. 0 905617 72X

Regards

NigelC(Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Freebee,

I assume you're looking for the later vessel in each case.

There are 3 books about Wilson Line that you should try.

_*"The Wilson Line"*_ by Arthur G Credland published by Tempus - it has a special section on the S-ships.

_*"Wilson Line"*_ by John Harrower published by The World Ship Society - has photographs of all the vessels you are asking about. A copy is available for sale on eBay at the moment for 15 quid I think just search eBay for Wilson Line.

_*"The Wilson Line of Hull 1831-1981"*_ by Credland and Thompson published by Hutton Press - also has several photographs of the ones you want.

Hope this helps
Cheers
Kris


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

A thankyou might have been nice!


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

.Hi everyone,
Many thanks to you all who answered my plee.Sorry about the delay in getting back, especialy to Nigel. So far I have managed to trace the ANGELO, VOLO and the SALERNO. It seems they were more photogenic when they were in there Ellerman City livery.


----------



## Finnpartner_1966 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello, 
Here in Greece a company bought the ex Cicero. Does anybody know if she was built for EWL or was she chartered to EWL? Cicero had only CAVALLO as sistership? 

Fotis


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
CICERO was built for EWL in 06-1954 at Henry Robb Ltd.-Leith,if my memory serves me well?


----------



## Finnpartner_1966 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the answer, but I was referring to the 1978 CICERO...


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Finnpaartner,
Try the following site for info www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/210002
I sailed with EWL but left in 1976, I seem to recall that their was problems with the vessels speed and the scissor lift that they were fitted with, (used to take cargo to the upper deck). The Cicero was run by EWL, but rumour has it that Wilsons never took delivery of the Cavallo, because of the problems. A Canadian company took them over.
Regards
FREEBEE


----------



## Finnpartner_1966 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you very much!! Do you know if there was a 3rd sister? CICERO lost this scissor lift in Canada, but now it will be refitted with one. I saw it on Saturday, that I passed outside the ship. I read that they both had stability problems and they were fitted with flume tanks!! Cicero looks very nice. It is understood that she is British built... The small windows remind me the ones on the GREAT SPERO!!

Regards, 
Fotis


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Both vessels was built at the Smith Dockyard, Middlesborough. I am not aware of any other sister ships, certainly not with Wilsons. Yes, they did have stability problems, hence the flume tanks. Have you seen the photo of the Cavallo on this site and the remarks that go with it.
Regards
FREEBEE


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
CICERO 1978 built in Middlesbrough[1338] at Smith Dock Co. Ltd.South Bank,owned by Containers Rentals Ltd. & managed by Clarke Transport Canada Inc.-St.John's-Nfl.


----------



## louiseannhanson (Feb 17, 2007)

I am looking for pictures of the SS Hetty, a cargo steam ship of the Wilson Line, built in 1875 and lost in a collision in 1894 with the SS Johansson.

I will have a look in the books mentioned in some of the posts in this forum
"Wilson Line"
"The Wilson Line"
"The Wilson Line of Hull, 1831-1891"

Hopefully I will find some pictures in one of those, otherwise can anybody suggest where I could lay my hands on some?

Thanks


----------



## Jmac (Oct 13, 2006)

Have you tried this link there is no mention of the Hetty in the Wilson line data good luck

John
http://www.norwayheritage.com/gallery/gallery.asp?categoryid=10


----------



## louiseannhanson (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks John
I already tried that link, but no luck.
I guess the Hetty wasn't one of the Wilson ships that made the voyages between Norway & Hull.
Thanks anyway


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The only mention of the "Hetty" in any of the books is in *"The Wilson Line of Hull 1831-1981"* by Credland and Thompson published by Hutton Press. 

She's listed as being built by Raylton Dixon, Middlesborough, in 1894. 
532 gross, 334 nett tons. 
165.7 feet long, 24.7 feet wide and 13.8 feet deep. 
She was bought by Wilson's from T.F.Bell & Co. of Hull on the 15th May, 1894, and was lost on the 26th July, 1894, in a collision off whitby.

If this is correct then the chances of finding any photographs is very slim indeed. There are none in any of the 3 publications.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## louiseannhanson (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for your info, it saves me buying the books and getting my hopes up!
Thanks Kris


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I have managed to track down some decent photos of Ellerman Wilson Line`S` class ships, the local paper, Hull Daily Mail. 
Regards Freebee


----------



## dixondesign (Apr 1, 2007)

*SS Salmo*



FREEBEE said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have managed to track down some decent photos of Ellerman Wilson Line`S` class ships, the local paper, Hull Daily Mail.
> Regards Freebee


Hi Freebee,
Is there a photo of Salmo 2 at the Hull Daily Mail? There is one in John Harrowers book but it is not very clear, especially round the bridge area. I would like to do a painting of this vessel as my dad sailed on her in the 1930's.
Thanks Dixondesign.


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Dixondesign,
I have enquired at HDM for a photo of the SALMO-2, but no joy. I will try other outlets in Hull area, and will let you know. 
Regards Freebee


----------



## dixondesign (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks freebee, much appreciated.
Regards Dixondesign.


----------

